# Sick puppy



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just wanted some sympathy, my poor mercutio is curled up on his blanket under a blanket most likely with kennel cough. He seemed fine yesterday but woke us during the night with a weird coughing noise which we thought was vomiting. And when he wasn't any better by lunch time he went to the vet. Since then he seems to gotten worse and looks so miserable now. It's so odd to see him so quiet.

Thanks for listening...


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

{{{{{{{{merc}}}}}}}}} poor guy, hope that he is feeling better soon. Really makes you feel helpless doesn't it.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Poor little guy....Get well soon!

Hally got kennel cough at around 4 months. it was a brutal 24 hours or so with lots of coughing and vomitting, but she bounced back really quickly as I'm sure your guy will too!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww, how horrible for you. When Maple was really sick it was the worst feeling not being able to make her better. I'll be thinking of you guys...he'll get better soon. Vizsla's are tough little cookies.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. We thought he was getting better yesterday but he wouldn't eat last night or this morning so it was back to the vet as she wasn't sure whether he might have a foreign body in his throat. I've heard about vizsla that are fussy eaters but merc is more of a eat first ask later kind of dog so to see him turn his nose away from his favorite food was a bit worrying. Anyway the vet said he throat was quite swollen and probably making it too sore for Him to eat so she gave him a cortisone injection and said to give it one more day as she doesn't want to operate if it's not necessary ( and we don't want her to either). Anyway that was this morning and now a couple of hours later he has eaten and had a drink which is good news so hopefully a couple more days and he will be back to his bouncy self. A vizsla with no bounce is just wrong!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Poor Merc'.

Here's hoping he's back to his "oldself" soon. 
You're right, a Vizsla with no bounce/wiggle is just not right.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Good to hear Mercutio is doing better.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

For those of you who thought that keeping you dog quiet fora week or so after neutering was bad... The vet told me today that Merc will be contagious for quite some time and to keep him quiet and away from other dogs for at least a MONTH!!!  Only on lead walks!! He is already feeling much better and is much livelier tonight -chased his toy around the lounge room including leaping on and off the lounge, behavior that is not normally tolerated....

It is very good to have my lunatic back at full strength but I'm a little concerned about the result of having that much energy house-bound for so long. Wish me luck everyone!


----------

